# Deadly shooting yesterday at the end of my road.



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

One killed, one injured in Harnett County home invasion :: WRAL.com

Pretty crazy! I live in a very small neighborhood so this happened pretty close. We know one of the guys that was at the house when it happened. It happened right around the time the kids were about to get out of school. I left to pick up my son and it was like Ft. Knox at the entrance to the housing area. They checked my trunk when I was leaving, but told me I wouldn't be allowed back in (still don't get that one). Should have turned around and had the wife go get him.  Couldn't get back in the neighborhood for about 3 hours. Wife was home by herself freaking out. Sure the dogs were there but the gunman was supposedly on the loose in the area (sounds like one of the injured guys they found in the woods might have been the shooter). Cops were EVERYWHERE. My wife said at one point the chopper was right over our house sitting real low (tons of woods behind our house) and there were about 20 cops searching our back yard area.

Question for any cops here because I'm a little irritated about a couple things (by no means am I bashing cops, just don't understand something). At no point did the cops come house to house telling people to stay in doors nor did they search house to house. Also, at one point my wife said two cops were banging on the house to get her attention. Not the door, the corner of my house. This of course freaked my wife out until she finally opened the front door. My gate wasn't locked. Why couldn't they come to the door???

Anyways, the whole neighborhood was on edge last night. Kids all slept in the living room away from windows. Good thing came out of this though. My wife now wants a handgun in the house and wants to take classes for herself!  She's never been against guns, just scared of them.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow that's crazy, i remeber when some guy killed the man working at the corner store when i was younger, there where cops everywhere they had the dogs out and a helicopter was going low and pointing its lights in our window (prob cause they saw us being nosy looking out of the window at 2 am.)

mom told me about when a convict got loose and was hiding in the house across the street, our Great Dane was going nuts barking and when she went to let her outside there was like 20 swat men sneaking through our (fenced in) back yard with guns out.
thank god cleo was well trained and cames when called or they may have shot her (cops have the tendency to do that with dogs they don't know )

good deal on your wife letting you get a gun though


----------



## GoldenMom (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow...scary. Glad everyone was OK though!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*wow*

glad everybody is safe, good for your wife on the hand gun. Make sure she maintaies practice in shooting and cleaning and is willing to use it. That is key, but then I am sure you know that. how scary.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aireal said:


> wow that's crazy, i remeber when some guy killed the man working at the corner store when i was younger, there where cops everywhere they had the dogs out and a helicopter was going low and pointing its lights in our window (prob cause they saw us being nosy looking out of the window at 2 am.)
> 
> mom told me about when a convict got loose and was hiding in the house across the street, our Great Dane was going nuts barking and when she went to let her outside there was like 20 swat men sneaking through our (fenced in) back yard with guns out.
> thank god cleo was well trained and cames when called or they may have shot her (cops have the tendency to do that with dogs they don't know )
> ...


Yeah, they had the dogs out too. The dogs were the ones that found the guy in the woods.



bluefamily said:


> glad everybody is safe, good for your wife on the hand gun. Make sure she maintaies practice in shooting and cleaning and is willing to use it. That is key, but then I am sure you know that. how scary.


Very true, and yes I know, but thank you for pointing it out. It'll be interesting the first time she shoots. There are a number of ranges around here where she'll be able to try out different handguns with an experienced instructor. Also found out yesterday that my neighbor conducts CC classes. So when we decide on a gun, or two (gotta have one for her and me  ), we'll be able to get the CC class from him.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

he didn't come to your block and randomly choose that house to demand money.
theirs someone in that home practicing their entreprenurial skills,had some bank layin around,someone told A friend of A friend,and FOF went to get some flow.
your in A dope hole,look at the big pot busts in your area over the last few years.and all the pill sales/bust in that general local.your between lill,sanford,and the ville.my kids are in their mid 20's and live in the Nam,they tell me all the time how bad it is.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh it's not that bad.We live right outside of Fayetteville now in Cedar Creek.But up until Feb we lived right off Raeford Road in town.It wasn't as bad as people make it out to be.You always hear from the military wives that get stationed here how terrible it is.Well there are worse places to be stationed.
When my husband was in the USMC we were stationed in Beaufort SC.Now talk about a dump!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow that is really scarey!!! My husband works turnarounds so he is gone alot. I bought myself a 12mm handgun for that same reason. We were expectiong our first child and I was worried if someone would break in what would I do to protect me and my child. I have always been around guns because my family comes from a long line of hunters. Let her get one, take some classes and make sure it is locked up so the kids can not get to it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Scary stuff I'm glad you guys are ok.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

dixieland said:


> Oh it's not that bad.We live right outside of Fayetteville now in Cedar Creek.But up until Feb we lived right off Raeford Road in town.It wasn't as bad as people make it out to be.You always hear from the military wives that get stationed here how terrible it is.Well there are worse places to be stationed.
> When my husband was in the USMC we were stationed in Beaufort SC.Now talk about a dump!


I lived in Brookwood MHP back in the mid 80's for A few years.and back then it was A dope hole.and this miami boy was right at home,mixin it up.I worked for Dominos right there at the Hope mills junction.I made several thousand dollars A week.did great on the 1st and 15.
if their was a double black olive pizza ordered,that was my delivery.
I also held the park when I lived there.
them army boys loved my presence.
made alot of time with the indians from east fayetteville.lived in the old Little reno's practically.
Fayetteville is viscious.it eats people.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Holy Schnikees dude! Glad ya'll are okay, did the jerk off get arrested?

Good for your wife for wanting to take up classes... My husband & I were just discussing this very same thing. I'm timid of guns as well but he travels frequently & 
would like to learn how to properly use a hand gun... Possibly take up self defense classes as well.

Good point on the cop door to door routine too... That is a little odd


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Holy Schnikees dude! Glad ya'll are okay, did the jerk off get arrested?
> 
> Good for your wife for wanting to take up classes... My husband & I were just discussing this very same thing. I'm timid of guns as well but he travels frequently &
> would like to learn how to properly use a hand gun... Possibly take up self defense classes as well.
> ...


PSL's got some rough and tumble.and they just cut your police force drastically.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

get a police scanner. that thing is on non stop on the wkends lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

william williamson said:


> I lived in Brookwood MHP back in the mid 80's for A few years.and back then it was A dope hole.and this miami boy was right at home,mixin it up.I worked for Dominos right there at the Hope mills junction.I made several thousand dollars A week.did great on the 1st and 15.
> if their was a double black olive pizza ordered,that was my delivery.
> I also held the park when I lived there.
> them army boys loved my presence.
> ...


We're also talking about what,the late 80's early 90's?Alot has changed since then.
Of course there are certain places I would stay away from.But that's with any town.Fayetteville has cleaned itself up a bit,and is continuing to do so.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

dixieland said:


> We're also talking about what,the late 80's early 90's?Alot has changed since then.
> Of course there are certain places I would stay away from.But that's with any town.Fayetteville has cleaned itself up a bit,and is continuing to do so.


as a downtown region,yes they've done alot with the highway projects and what they started to do then with Hay street and the revitalization,it's great.
my kids live there,so when I visit,of course I take a memory lane tour.
everything,towns,cultures, and attitudes divide.
they did well putting A blanket on it.
as the old sayin goes,bed bugs don't leave the bed.
and Cedar Creek,thats the prettiest area around there.drivin down that road,goin to the river camp we used to go to to set trot lines was the highlight of my week.
I remember when their was nothing on the 95 intersection.you had to cross the bridge to the little country store on the SE side of the highway.
dollar slice of hoop cheese,pack of nabs and a sundrop in the 12 oz. glass bottle.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW.... Glad everyone is ok..


You gotta move to Wake county....LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

william williamson said:


> as a downtown region,yes they've done alot with the highway projects and what they started to do then with Hay street and the revitalization,it's great.
> my kids live there,so when I visit,of course I take a memory lane tour.
> everything,towns,cultures, and attitudes divide.
> they did well putting A blanket on it.
> ...


lol.There's a country store not far from 95 that has the hoop cheese (yummy!) and makes the best breakfast in there.i could eat grits and liver pudding from there all day long.
I live only about a mile away from Jambaas Ranch if you know where that is.
But you are right,now that I live out in the country on a little bit of land I couldn't imagine staying back in town


Roxy_Nie said:


> WOW.... Glad everyone is ok..
> 
> You gotta move to Wake county....LOL


:rofl:lmao!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> PSL's got some rough and tumble.and they just cut your police force drastically.


Good thing I'm one of the rough N tumble... LoL.

That's because they're always gathered at the dunkin' donuts... Now we have those snazzy traffic light cameras that can auto mail a person a ticket if they run a read light... Not to mention PSL went bankrupt last year due to the housing boom b/s...:hammer::hammer:

Who needs police force, despite the fact there's so many 'wannabe' hoodlums running around.



It's really not that bad considering, just have to watch out for East PSL there's some shadiness over there


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

dixieland said:


> lol.There's a country store not far from 95 that has the hoop cheese (yummy!) and makes the best breakfast in there.i could eat grits and liver pudding from there all day long.
> I live only about a mile away from Jambaas Ranch if you know where that is.
> But you are right,now that I live out in the country on a little bit of land I couldn't imagine staying back in town
> 
> :rofl:lmao!


WOW,I googled it,thats within 1/2 mile from where we would go to this guy Kenny's river lot to set trot lines.
isn't that where they have all the exotics?I remember when they were creating the pond,and the different pastures for the diff. animals.they had then,some llamas,a few buffalo,and if I'm not mistaken some african type of buffalo.
anyway,it was fun to stop and check them out.
one day the owner came up on his tractor,kind of confrontational.it appeared some folks had been throwing things at the animals.I told him my name,and asked him if he'd like some ID.I thought his idea was great.we talked for a bit.from then on when we'd ride by he'd wave to the honk.
you are definately in a great spot.is the store on the corner of tabor and cedar creek still scotchmans?
thats way cool,down that road was a horse ranch that at one time had lipizans.their were some dirt track racers with A shop,you'd see them runnin up the road and back.and some rope horse trainer lived out that way also.I knew alot of folks out that way,just stoppin to watch whatever they were doin.and they all seemed pleased that someone was interested,and proud of what they were doin.good area.
and yeah,thats the country store.they were the nicest folk.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Good thing I'm one of the rough N tumble... LoL.
> 
> That's because they're always gathered at the dunkin' donuts... Now we have those snazzy traffic light cameras that can auto mail a person a ticket if they run a read light... Not to mention PSL went bankrupt last year due to the housing boom b/s...:hammer::hammer:
> 
> ...


and don't forget the overpriced sidewalk bid,with kickbacks.alot of the shadiness with politics was from alot of folks padding their pockets with kickbacks.
EPSL,yep,they got some shuckin and jivin goin on.theirs still several grow house operations goin on.and for some reason they are kickin.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> and don't forget the overpriced sidewalk bid,with kickbacks.alot of the shadiness with politics was from alot of folks padding their pockets with kickbacks.
> EPSL,yep,they got some shuckin and jivin goin on.theirs still several grow house operations goin on.and for some reason they are kickin.


Believe me I had my fair share of encounters with grow houses when my hubby & I were house hunting ... Gotta thank willie gary's son for that mess...

House just behind mine was a grow house, luckily it was confiscated & a nice family moved in... Tons of practically brand new houses completely disrespected & devalued 'cause of that crap.

They built that nice new civic center & the ppl on epsl trashed & vandalized it after it was just built... Not to mention the lack of cognoscente drivers around here...

At least it is not west palm. I HATE west palm with a vengence


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

william williamson said:


> WOW,I googled it,thats within 1/2 mile from where we would go to this guy Kenny's river lot to set trot lines.
> isn't that where they have all the exotics?I remember when they were creating the pond,and the different pastures for the diff. animals.they had then,some llamas,a few buffalo,and if I'm not mistaken some african type of buffalo.
> anyway,it was fun to stop and check them out.
> one day the owner came up on his tractor,kind of confrontational.it appeared some folks had been throwing things at the animals.I told him my name,and asked him if he'd like some ID.I thought his idea was great.we talked for a bit.from then on when we'd ride by he'd wave to the honk.
> ...


Yep that's exactly where they keep all the exotics.I go there at least once a year with my kids field trips as a chaparone.They are some good people.We got our goats from them. 
The store on the corner of Tabor and Cedar Creek is no longer Scotchmans.I'm trying to remember what it is now.I can't for the life of me.All I know is that they charge way to much for gas and always have drunks hanging out outside the store.I go to the gas station that's directly across the street from the old Dupont plant on Cedar Creek Road.
The country store I was talking about is not too far off 95 and have good people and Indians working it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Glad you and your family are OK ...... Gotta move to canada LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Glad you and your family are OK ...... Gotta move to canada LOL


Ummm Noooo


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Glad you and your family are OK ...... Gotta move to canada LOL


Thanks. Canada is beautiful but I love NC. Plan on retiring here, but will move further away from Fayetteville.  Plan is to have a minimum of 20 acres so I don't have any neighbors!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Thanks. Canada is beautiful but I love NC. Plan on retiring here, but will move further away from Fayetteville.  Plan is to have a minimum of 20 acres so I don't have any neighbors!


look between lake lure,and boone.your close to asheville,charlotte and the blue ridge area.theirs alot of rolling hills and such.
we built a house next to the green river.and every day,of the evening or mornin we'd see turkeys,and at night all sorts of critters crossin the road.bears,fox,deer,it was real nice.and lake lure is touristy so you have that small town charm for your visitors to come see.and boone has alot of cool stuff.
were I not set on costa rica,it'd be there for me.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

william williamson said:


> look between lake lure,and boone.your close to asheville,charlotte and the blue ridge area.theirs alot of rolling hills and such.
> we built a house next to the green river.and every day,of the evening or mornin we'd see turkeys,and at night all sorts of critters crossin the road.bears,fox,deer,it was real nice.and lake lure is touristy so you have that small town charm for your visitors to come see.and boone has alot of cool stuff.
> were I not set on costa rica,it'd be there for me.


If it was me retiring I would do it around the Ashboro area.Somewhere in the foothills.Right on the edge of the mountains.Plush green hills.If there were jobs there right now I would move in a heartbeat.But kinda hard to find jobs in towns of 1000.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

There are a lot of places I've seen that I really like. I've still got 8 years to retirement so I have some time. All I know is I won't live north of the MD line anymore! LOL!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

And why is that if you don't mind me asking.
But I know exactly what you mean about wanting to choose the exact right spot.I find places all the time that I wish we would have settled in.But oh well.We came upon Fayetteville by no other choice and have made the best of it.And am really glad that I'm here instead of Orlando where I grew up.


----------

